#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Converter Access point Cisco Para autonomo

## jiago

Boa Tarde, pessoal 

Estou com um access Point da Cisco AIR-CAP1602i e preciso converter el para autônomo para utilizar ele sem a WLC a famosa Controler.

Ja tenho a Firmware dele para conversão mais não estou sabendo como usar o servidor TFTP.

Se alguém tiver conhecimento sobre estes dispositivos e puderem compartilhar, agradeço.

----------


## Gattai

Boa noite vê se ajuda qual tenho um manual mais não tenho como enviar agora 
https://mrncciew.com/2012/10/20/ligh...us-conversion/

----------


## jiago

> Boa noite vê se ajuda qual tenho um manual mais não tenho como enviar agora 
> https://mrncciew.com/2012/10/20/ligh...us-conversion/


Bom Dia amigo, sim ajudou bastante, mais estou com duvida de como adiciono o arquivo de imagem de AP no servidor TFTP

----------


## Gattai

Olha e só colocar o arquivo. NO caminho que vc definiu no servidor tftp usa um programa chamado 3cdaemon bem pratico

----------

